# How to open the battery compartment of a Motorola Quench cellphone?



## Benny7440 (Sep 16, 2008)

In a relative's store someone left this device but nobody told me about it until after the battery was drained. I cannot find any user's supplied info for contacting the owner &, after browsing the web, found the manual but the back cover refuses to give up.
Apparently, the unit is to be charged via a usb cord. I might have a plug that fits but since don't know the specs for the wiring I'm refusing to try it.
Any hints as to how to proceed? Thanks! :4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Benny
Welcome to TSF... :wave:

In the USA, the Motorola Quench goes under the name of Motorola Cliq TX.

I found the user manual here. Have a look at Page 5 on how to open it for the battery.

If you have a usb cable to fit, or any wall block or even a car charger socket unit with a standard usb cable, then you can use that - it is a standard +5vdc charging for 3 hours..


----------



## Benny7440 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, DonaldG, for responding!
I had seen this file already. The problem was that the back cover was fitting too tight. I also saw, after close examination, that it had a mark in a corner that suggests that it was dropped & hit a hard surface like concrete.
I also took the unit to a commercial booth for advise & they connected the unit to a charger for about 20 mins. but, even they told me that it was charging according to a 'flashing green led' on the top of the unit, it never woke up. Maybe the battery is no longer accepting any charge, the charging system itself is at fault or, somehow, it's *blocked* or need more charge.
I've measured the battery's voltage at about +3.2 volts between the extreme battery contacts (marked as (+) & (-), respectively). I also removed the SDCard & Smart Chip & saw nothing that could interfere with proper contact: everything looked clean of any contamination. For these reasons I suspect that it was not immersed/ dropped in any liquid.
If you have any other hint(s) I'll be glad to consider them.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you can determine the wireless provider, take the phone to one of their stores and let them find the owner. Sometimes these things are best left to those who have the proper tools.


----------



## Benny7440 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice; a few mins. ago I considered the same scheme with another unrelated issue.


----------

